# 300 Win Mag brass and factory ammo



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I have 79 pieces of 300 win mag brass that I'm looking to sell. I don't reload, so passing them on to someone who can use them. They are all 1x fired. Half are Federal, other half are Remington. Asking $60 but open to offers as I'm not positive of value.

Also I have nearly 3 full boxes (54 shells) of factory Federal Powershok 180gr shells that my gun doesn't like. Looking for $60 obo on those, or trade for other 300wm factory ammo. Don't wanna ship those so local pick up only in Utah county.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Bump for price drop. $50 for the brass and $50 for the factory ammo.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Brass is sold. Factory rounds still available. Make an offer.


----------

